# Linux alternative to Thaiphoon Burner?



## moproblems99 (Mar 2, 2020)

So, I can't find my spare ssd to throw a windows install on so I can figure what ICs my Oloy RAM has but I think they are CJR or possibly .  I believe the XMP profile is 16-18-18-36 which seems like Hynix CJR as my other set of G Skill with CJR is 16-19-19-39.

In any case, I have found and tried the following commands (with other options and flags) but none seem to output IC (or vendor) information:


```
lshw

dmidecode

decode-dimms
```

Once I find my spare drive I can get this rolling but I know this info must be able to be pulled from a Linux system somehow.  I am actually thinking about switching out my GSkill for this Oloy ram as I think I can net some better timings on it.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 2, 2020)

Can you get a binary SPD dump?  IIRC correctly, Thaiphoon burner can work with those, and it should run for that limited capacity in wine.

Don't quote me on any of that though.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 2, 2020)

I didn't even think about wine.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 2, 2020)

Yeah, the reading will never work but I think you can get away with an SPD dump.  Maybe.  If the driver not loading for SPD-reading doesn't throw a "I'm gonna KILL THIS PROCESS!" hissy fit.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 2, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Yeah, the reading will never work but I think you can get away with an SPD dump.  Maybe.  If the driver not loading for SPD-reading doesn't throw a "I'm gonna KILL THIS PROCESS!" hissy fit.



Yeah, so far not having luck dumping them.  I have like 4 Ssds left from mining.... I just saw them like a week ago lol

Edit: I am trying on a pretty old Ubuntu install.  The install I use to test files that I don't know what they are. I have an 18.04 or 19.04 I'll try it on tomorrow.  The main problem is that I can't see the smbus using i2cdetect.  I tried dumping all of the i2c buses with no success.  I was able to get a vendor code out of either dmidecode or decode-dimms on the second go round that I'll post tomorrow.  I didn't get any match out of a quick Google search.

I can't find my mining Ssds which had all my OG vbioses for my 580s too.  I have another ssd I can canibalize for a temp check even though I don't want to.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 3, 2020)

So I tried on a newer distro and I still can't find the smbus.  Looks like I am going to have to find my spare drives or canibalize another.

The main problem is that I can't find the smbus and any other tool used to read the spd tables returns nothing but invalid.

The only bit I have gotten out is

custom manufacturer data: 3A 00 20 4F 31 00 1A (":? 01???")
Manufacturer location code: 0x0e7
Manufacturing date: 0xfd00
Assembly serial number: 0x3c551e82


----------



## JackCarver (Mar 3, 2020)

Maybe this will give you a hint:






						Ubuntu See Live RAM Timings Decode DIMMS - richud.com
					






					www.richud.com


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 3, 2020)

JackCarver said:


> Maybe this will give you a hint:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the basic problem, nothing is finding the smbus.


----------



## JackCarver (Mar 4, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> That's the basic problem, nothing is finding the smbus



Did you use the sensors-detect order to get the module you need to load?


> sudo sensors-detect



When you know the module you have to load it and you should see the SMBus



> Ok so I need the i2c-i801 module loading to see the SMBus


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 4, 2020)

JackCarver said:


> Did you use the sensors-detect order to get the module you need to load?
> 
> 
> When you know the module you have to load it and you should see the SMBus



So, yes.  I did actually read the link you supplied and actually tried the commands in it.  I hadn't tried sensors-detect until you posted the link so, again, thanks for posting the link.  sensors-detect said there was an unknown bus when it got to the i2c bus section.  Luckily, I went ahead and cannibalized a different drive for a temp install of windows to just Thaiphoon Burner.  And the results are:






So it appears to be Samsung and I am guessing B-Die?


----------



## JackCarver (Mar 4, 2020)

Ok, I had more luck, tried it at my Debian installation and here it worked out of the box:



> root@debian:~# modprobe eeprom
> root@debian:~# decode-dimms
> # decode-dimms version $Revision$
> 
> ...


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 5, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> So it appears to be Samsung and I am guessing B-Die?



Not B-Die but A-Die!


----------

